
A $15T opportunity for farmers to fight climate change - acconrad
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/11/this-is-a-15-trillion-opportunity-for-farmers-to-fight-climate-change.html
======
jl2718
I don’t understand how this method is supposed to fix carbon sustainably.
Microbe respiration on biomass is at least natural if not necessary. Even
burning has long-term fixation benefits. Seems like playing short-term games
with surface carbon, when clearly the long-term problem is total surface
carbon.

~~~
mac01021
I, as a layperson, can't say how legitimate this exact strategy is but, as I
understand it the proposal is to change farming practices so that the soil's
carbon content rises from ~1% to ~3%, reducing the atmospheric carbon content
by an amount equivalent to what is added to the soil.

After that is achieved, no more carbon is removed from the atmosphere and what
carbon was removed will only remain sequestered as long as the new
agricultural practices are continued.

However, the claim is that this one-time sequestration of carbon is equivalent
to humanity's last 150 years of emissions. I'd say that drastically improves
our odds of migrating our civilization to sustainable practices in time to
stave off all the climate-change-related catastrophes we would like to avoid.

------
mac01021
I think the company's own website is much more readable than this cnbc report.
[https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-
initiative](https://www.indigoag.com/the-terraton-initiative)

